# Good Free VPN Software for Windows?



## Sandi1987 (Jul 9, 2018)

I need good free VPN for Windows without expiration. Is there any? I need to connect to Asia.


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 9, 2018)

Free VPN in the Opera browser - surf the web with enhanced privacy.

I use proton mail and like it... they have a vpn service, too.  ProtonVPN


----------



## qubit (Jul 9, 2018)

95Viper said:


> Free VPN in the Opera browser - surf the web with enhanced privacy.
> 
> I use proton mail and like it... they have a vpn service, too.  ProtonVPN


I've been meaning to try out Opera again with its built-in VPN for the longest time. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 9, 2018)

What exactly does running VPN do for me ?


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 9, 2018)

HIDE-ME is free up to 2GB but you'll have to pay otherwise https://hide.me/en/ is the lowest price I've seen so far


----------



## johnspack (Jul 10, 2018)

If you want a real vpn,  and you do,  and for a good price,  airvpn.org is the go to.  It uses the well established openvpn network.  Don't bother with free vpns,  they quite suck.
You won't get 10MB/s dls ect,  maybe .1...  I've been with for almost a year now,  I'll never surf without it again.


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 12, 2018)

basically, a vpn is a server that you connect to with encrypted, secure transmission. Your ip is then the vpn ones, and if vpn is located in usa for example, it will allow you Access to sites like pandora or anything else that is country of origin related. He needs one for asia, and I don't Know of any. Especially if he wants port forwarding and torrents, it narrows down the list substantially. He also wants a free one that doesn't expire. Using personal vpns in this case is his best bet, not corporate ones, perhaps something like hola


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 12, 2018)

Yeah a *Free VPN doesn't likely exists. If they do then they probably aren't secure and more then likely it looses connections


----------



## Assimilator (Jun 11, 2019)

VPNs are the same as everything in life: good or cheap, pick one.


----------



## JovHinner123 (Jun 17, 2019)

Assimilator said:


> VPNs are the same as everything in life: good or cheap, pick one.



Lol, I agree. 

For the free/cheap one, I'd choose TunnelBear. Although of course, it has limitations (monthly cap for usage) but otherwise, it works great.

For the good/paid one, I'd choose nordVPN—I've used it for only a few months (I've been a cheapo for the past years and only used free ones) but I've been really impressed. Love that it can access up to 58 countries and makes Netflix use so much easier (other benefits are listed here) so if you're thinking of finally spending money for a secured VPN service, it's really a good option. A next-in-line option for me would be expressVPN.


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 17, 2019)

I used VPN *Hide-ME*


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 17, 2019)

Assimilator said:


> VPNs are the same as everything in life: good or cheapFree, pick one.




FTFY

Really, VPNs are actually pretty cheap.  Good ones can be less than $10 a month.  That's actually pretty cheap.


----------



## Eskimonster (Jun 17, 2019)

Tell me if im rong, there is a free VPN in windows 10, just actvate it.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 17, 2019)

Eskimonster said:


> Tell me if im rong, there is a free VPN in windows 10, just actvate it.



Nope, that's just the page to set up Windows to use a VPN.  Your actual VPN service still need to provide you with  a Address of the VPN server you are connecting through.


----------



## Eskimonster (Jun 17, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> Nope, that's just the page to set up Windows to use a VPN.  Your actual VPN service still need to provide you with  a Address of the VPN server you are connecting through.



thx,i could not find any vpn provider by microsoft either.


----------



## king of swag187 (Jun 17, 2019)

There is never a good free VPN, they're all flawed in some sort of way, usually by keeping logs.
I hear Proton is good, but trying it out the speeds are miserable for the free servers, Windscribe is good but lack of free servers and a ~15GB data cap can hurt, and they supposedly keep 3 minute logs. Those are the only two I'd consider out of Opera's "VPN"


----------



## amit_talkin (Dec 22, 2020)

Windscribe I would suggest.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 22, 2020)

johnspack said:


> If you want a real vpn,  and you do,  and for a good price,  airvpn.org is the go to.  It uses the well established openvpn network.  Don't bother with free vpns,  they quite suck.
> You won't get 10MB/s dls ect,  maybe .1...  I've been with for almost a year now,  I'll never surf without it again.



When I need a VPN, as I sometimes do for my security industry work, AirVPN is a good one.


----------



## birdie (Dec 22, 2020)

No free good options unfortunately as they are all heavily abused and thus slow.

As for paid options: there are just too many, I personally use PIA.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 4, 2021)

Yes, the Opera VPN is usable but a little slow. Also you can only choose between Americas, Asia and Europe which isn't much good if you need to pinpoint a particular country.
I've been using Hola and Setup VPN, but they now limit the amount of time and then cut you off, so I'm now looking for something reliable, even if I have to pay a reasonable amount.


----------



## GerKNG (Jul 4, 2021)

if you need one for long term. get surfshark. 

~40€ for 2 years.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Jul 4, 2021)

Windscribe with some tweetings monthly and you can have a decent amount of free data to use. 
However, you should always purchase a VPN, most well-known brands are quite affordable imo.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 4, 2021)

You're gonna spend money for anything reliable. I use PrivateInternetAccess for my home server that downloads things for Plex, it's $40 for the year. They've been around for a minute, but they're good enough speed wise and super cheap.


----------



## Anoniem (Jul 4, 2021)

ProtonVPN and Proton Mail for me  Works great, lots of options and great global coverage (servers).


----------



## qubit (Jul 4, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> if you need one for long term. get surfshark.
> 
> ~40€ for 2 years.


I use it and second that. Really good product, good price and doesn't restrict the number of devices that it can be used on.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 4, 2021)

Anoniem said:


> ProtonVPN and Proton Mail for me  Works great, lots of options and great global coverage (servers).



I most likely will be moving to ProtonVPN at some point, I use AirVPN mostly. I am a big fan of Proton and the whole Switzerland neutral historical model though. Throws a wrench into the political nonsense in the timeline that is history.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 4, 2021)

I add my mustard as well.

I use Norton (antivirus) 360 for Gamers. 3 licences included. (my mom, a friend of mine and me splitting the price) 30-85€ per year. depends on special offers BUT the first year is chaep!
There mate is a VPN included. A good one.

slapped several flies with one clap imo


----------



## xcescxa (Jul 4, 2021)

Nobody mentioned 1.1.1.1, I use it and it works. There is no extra junk or anything installed. Just one click.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 4, 2021)

IrishCrispy said:


> Nobody mentioned 1.1.1.1, I use it and it works. There is no extra junk or anything installed. Just one click.



I don't think that's really a VPN? more just a DNS changer? not sure


----------



## xcescxa (Jul 4, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I don't think that's really a VPN? more just a DNS changer? not sure


It's both, it let's you change from dns, or vpn


----------



## xcescxa (Jul 4, 2021)

Lol, how this thread start up again. I just noticed it said 2018 on the top.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 4, 2021)

95Viper said:


> Free VPN in the Opera browser - surf the web with enhanced privacy.
> 
> I use proton mail and like it... they have a vpn service, too.  ProtonVPN





johnspack said:


> If you want a real vpn,  and you do,  and for a good price,  airvpn.org is the go to.  It uses the well established openvpn network.  Don't bother with free vpns,  they quite suck.
> You won't get 10MB/s dls ect,  maybe .1...  I've been with for almost a year now,  I'll never surf without it again.





lynx29 said:


> I most likely will be moving to ProtonVPN at some point, I use AirVPN mostly. I am a big fan of Proton and the whole Switzerland neutral historical model though. Throws a wrench into the political nonsense in the timeline that is history.


How should Art. 3 GDPR be understood?

Art. 3 GDPR puts an end to legal uncertainties that have existed in part in the national data protection legislations of the Member States up to now. Until now, it was often up to judges at the national EU level to decide whether data processing operations carried out outside the EU with a clear link to the EU should also be subject to European data protection rules. This is where the new regulation becomes clear. It also subjects to its scope of regulation those operations involving the handling of personal data that are

are carried out by a branch office

carried out by processors outside the EU who specifically offer their goods and services to data subjects in the EU.

carried out by processors outside the EU for the purpose of profiling data subjects within the European Union.

carried out by processors outside the EU that are attributable to the Union under international law.

What are the consequences of Art. 3 GDPR?

Art. 3 GDPR expands the geographical scope of application of European data protection regulations compared to previously applicable national regulations, in some cases considerably. In the future, companies will not be able to escape the applicability of the EU GDPR by relocating data processing operations to other countries. Since the mere offering of goods and services in the European area opens up the scope of application of the EU General Data Protection Regulation, companies operating internationally must pay particular attention to the required data protection conformity. This also applies, in particular, in view of the significantly increased sanctions framework for data protection violations associated with the EU GDPR. Datenschutzexperte.de is at your side when it comes to spatially relating your entrepreneurial activities to the applicability of the EU-DSGVO. For example, take advantage of a data protection consultation or have an external company data protection officer appointed by us . Employee training is also required in this context.


*TLDR

the fairytale of the swiss independence is not existent anymore. eu law applies if a company offers service in the EU or outside of its borders.
sry bois
*

*And the next / a very big "central server" is located in Frankfurt am Main, Germany - if not to say THE central. The US services have been very interested about it in the past..*


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 4, 2021)

IrishCrispy said:


> Lol, how this thread start up again. I just noticed it said 2018 on the top.


That's because I've been using the free VPNs for years up until now. In fact they didn't have any time restrictions a few years ago, but now the free ones have realised that there's money to be made.
My brother got a lifetime deal with VPN Unlimited for £15 a few years ago, but it's now $99.


----------



## outpt (Jul 5, 2021)

mullvad vpn $5.00 per month 
Free is probably not free.


----------



## qubit (Jul 5, 2021)

outpt said:


> mullvad vpn $5.00 per month
> *Free is probably not free.*


You can say that again. They can be quite scammy and you're the product, Facebook style. Steer clear.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 5, 2021)

30$ per year / 3 persons = 10$
10$ / 12 months = 0,83 ct. per person per month.

so?
u have antivirus, VPN, a backup, passwort manager, childsecurity, darkweb monitoring and certain performance programs NOT blacklisted by any OS.
u do good for two other persons as well cus they have the same comfort.







not good?


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 7, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> if you need one for long term. get surfshark.
> 
> ~40€ for 2 years.


I signed up for a month with Surfshark in the end and it's pretty good, although it largely depends on traffic, like on a live football match for example. At least I can back out if I don't like it.


----------

